# Missing titles in Wii release list



## Barta (Oct 17, 2007)

Every now and then there are releases without a title in the Wii release list on the main page.
Right now numbers 297 and 299 have no title.
If you click on the link 'Wii release information', the releases do have a title.
Any ideas about why this happens?


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have this problem...
what browser are you using?

everything's fine here


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Barta (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Explorer 7.

I was just going to post a screenshot, but silverspoon beat me to it.
At my screen it looks the same


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2007)

I see this problem too in Internet Explorer. I'll see if I can fix it!


----------



## Barta (Oct 17, 2007)

It has something to do with the single quote ' in the title


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah no worries, it's fixed now.
Enjoy!


----------



## Barta (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanx

The same problem exists in th DS section
and I'm sure also in the GBA section.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit: Posts merged together, don't double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## silverspoon (Nov 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2007)

FIXED for good (hopefully) !


----------



## silverspoon (Nov 27, 2007)

.


----------

